# 45 degree bull nose bead cutter



## beadbully (Sep 7, 2011)

How much time have you wasted cutting bead by hand? And how much material could you have saved if you never had to re-cut a bead corner?

You don't have to wonder any more - now you can make a perfect 45 degree angle cut every time.

Check out http://www.beadbully.com


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

ya, but does it cut metal bullnose?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I would rate that right up there with the butt taper...... come on who is this guy trying to kid.


----------



## beadbully (Sep 7, 2011)

*Gene Vannice*



McDusty said:


> ya, but does it cut metal bullnose?



Yes it does.


----------



## beadbully (Sep 7, 2011)

*Gene Vannice*



silverstilts said:


> I would rate that right up there with the butt taper...... come on who is this guy trying to kid.




Don't knock it if you haven't tried it.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

If you put on enuff bullnose on you can free hand them with snips and they fit almost all the time with an ocaisional that need trimed. With no waste!! Sounds like another tool to carry around, set up, move around the house with you as you work or do you walk back and forth to it? :thumbup1:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It looks like a dust collector .. I would enjoy playing with It If I worked by the hour..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

beadbully said:


> Don't knock it if you haven't tried it.


I've tried it. My former boss bought one, it was constructed well. It has problems cutting NoCoat. The bead twisted in the cradle when you would shear it. In short wasted beads and lost time. I think it ended up in the dumpster. It's good idea that needs improvement. By the way.. I don't think members are supposed to market their wares on this site.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've tried it. My former boss bought one, it was constructed well. It has problems cutting NoCoat. The bead twisted in the cradle when you would shear it. In short wasted beads and lost time. I think it ended up in the dumpster. It's good idea that needs improvement. By the way.. I don't think members are supposed to market their wares on this site.


A miter marker and yellow handeled snip is all that needed to cut perfect bullnose everytime.


----------



## beadbully (Sep 7, 2011)

*Gene*



P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've tried it. My former boss bought one, it was constructed well. It has problems cutting NoCoat. The bead twisted in the cradle when you would shear it. In short wasted beads and lost time. I think it ended up in the dumpster. It's good idea that needs improvement. By the way.. I don't think members are supposed to market their wares on this site.



Thanks for the feedback. I will check on the marketing.
Gene


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> A miter marker and yellow handeled snip is all that needed to cut perfect bullnose everytime.


do the yellow ones work also? Red snips is what i was taught to use . Yellow are for grid guys or square cuts


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> do the yellow ones work also? Red snips is what i was taught to use . Yellow are for grid guys or square cuts


As long as there wiss It's all good..If you mark your cuts with your thumbnail It's even better..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> As long as there wiss It's all good..If you mark your cuts with your thumbnail It's even better..


yep :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> do the yellow ones work also? Red snips is what i was taught to use . Yellow are for grid guys or square cuts


The red would work, If I remember right from high school shop, Red to cut circles counter clock wise (right handed people) the green snips are to cut clock wise, (or for lefties) while the yellow are for straight cuts.

I'm the same as Smis, I use those cheap little yellow miters that they use to supply in the box of bead, but now don't. I like the yellow Wiss snips, I cut at about a 15 degree slant, and carry a scrap piece of sand paper too, to smooth any burrs that Might appear. But I was thinking about trying the red ones, to see if you could cut a bit more at a slant.

As for the cutting machine, I could of used it on one job, that one I called satan's palace, but other than that job, I think it may of been a dust collector. But I won't knock it though. If I was doing a high rise job where I had to cut up a few thousand bead, I might think about it


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> The red would work, If I remember right from high school shop, Red to cut circles counter clock wise (right handed people) the green snips are to cut clock wise, (or for lefties) while the yellow are for straight cuts.
> 
> I'm the same as Smis, I use those cheap little yellow miters that they use to supply in the box of bead, but now don't. I like the yellow Wiss snips, I cut at about a 15 degree slant, and carry a scrap piece of sand paper too, to smooth any burrs that Might appear. But I was thinking about trying the red ones, to see if you could cut a bit more at a slant.
> 
> As for the cutting machine, I could of used it on one job, that one I called satan's palace, but other than that job, I think it may of been a dust collector. But I won't knock it though. If I was doing a high rise job where I had to cut up a few thousand bead, I might think about it


 try the red to cut bullnose..Im sure you will use them after trying


----------

